# Edison's Frankenstein (figure, but no diorama)



## Tim Casey (Dec 4, 2004)

I just finished this one:










I'll be doing a diorama in the future with a mirror and bookshelves, but in the meantime I thought you'd like to see the figure.

More info, including the movie, here:
http://www.lowbudgetrecords.com/Model%20Museum/pages/Edisons%20Frankenstein.html

Enjoy!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

It looks awesome! I have heard of this monster, but, my first time seeing it. Look forward to the diorama.


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

Wow great work on this one, what did you use for the hair ? thanks for sharing. Karl


----------



## Tim Casey (Dec 4, 2004)

starduster said:


> Wow great work on this one, what did you use for the hair ? thanks for sharing. Karl


The hair came with it. Gluing it on was a real pain, though - others have done it better.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Looking at pictures of the actual makeup, you might want to shorten the hair a bit. It is nowhere near as long. Unfortunately its not straight either.


----------



## Tim Casey (Dec 4, 2004)

I'll probably trim it when I do the diorama. Can't do anything about the straightness (and it doesn't really bother me either).


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

She's lovely!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

djnick66 said:


> Looking at pictures of the actual makeup, you might want to shorten the hair a bit. It is nowhere near as long. Unfortunately its not straight either.


Shocking!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Tim Casey said:


> I just finished this one:


Wow! Great job! And in _color_, too!


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Very cool work!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

It's going to look really good on the diorama. I love this monster anyway.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

John P said:


> She's lovely!


You'd better quit ogle-ing her or Charles will get mad at you!


----------



## Tim Casey (Dec 4, 2004)

John P said:


> She's lovely!


He does look a bit like a female punk rocker, doesn't he?


----------



## septimuspretori (Jan 26, 2011)

Awesome! I've always wanted to try one of these...yours looks great!

Ben


----------



## Paper Hollywood (Nov 2, 2011)

djnick66 said:


> Looking at pictures of the actual makeup, you might want to shorten the hair a bit. It is nowhere near as long.


I dunno. I kind of like it. He's got sort of an '80s glam rocker look going on. :hat:


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Cool kit. Wonderful built-up. Delightfully ridiculous monster. (I love the leggings! Hahahaha). A diorama would be fun!
Even the nameplate looks great!:thumbsup:


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Tim Casey said:


> I'll probably trim it when I do the diorama. Can't do anything about the straightness (and it doesn't really bother me either).


You don't have any miniature curlers at home? That is a great looking build Tim, I've seen parts of the movie at the Edison museum in Ft. Myers and that was the first I knew about him making movies. It was an excellent rendition of Frankenstein at the time they made the movie. Funny thing was on New Years eve we watched an old Munsters episode where Lily opened a beauty parlor and her first customer came out looking a bit like this!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Edison didn't really make the movie per se. The company had his name on it but he was not involved in film making or running the business. He just owned it. I think the film studio closed around 1918.

The 1910 Frankenstein movie is pretty neat. You can watch it on Youtube. It's pretty short and simple but covers some of the key themes of the book. Oddly, the creation scene is very well done for the time and somewhat faithful to the book. The monster is created in a vat of chemicals, with the doctor looking on in horror through a window. The creatures legs are wrapped in bandages.


----------



## Tim Casey (Dec 4, 2004)

djnick66 is on the mark about the Edison Film Company. He was really into inventing (or at least supervising the invention of some cool stuff), but not in the follow-up. He had no interest in running a film studio other than to provide fodder for his product - the film camera and projector. Some very talented people accidentally wound up as directors and camerapeople at Edison, but the company lost steam by 1918. They really didn't develop at all like other studios did.

True, the Edison Frankenstein film is much better than I expected. You can see it on YouTube. I embedded it on the "more info" page, the link to which is in the first posting of this thread.

And that's also really funny about the Munsters and Lilly's hair salon....


----------

